# Digital Thermometer?



## mnfred (Feb 28, 2010)

Hello Group,  My digital meat thermometer has died.  It won't register above ~131 degrees.  I'm looking for suggestions.  The one I had had a plug in cable so it could be placed outside the cooker, or the oven, when doing other things.  Is there a brand that you can reommend bith for accuracy and longevity?  Thanks.


----------



## acemakr (Feb 28, 2010)

Have a look at the Maverick ET-73. Some have had some problems with it; I have not.


----------



## grizandizz (Feb 28, 2010)

Agreed, I love my ET-73!


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 28, 2010)

Here is a dumb question. Do you already have more than one thermo where you could have the probes plugged into the wrong base unit? I did that once. I hooked the wrong meat probe into the wrong base and both of them read all crazy. Just a thought.


----------



## mballi3011 (Feb 28, 2010)

You should have a buch of back ups. I have 4 now and always looking for a good deal on more too. They do have a shelf life too. Theses days things don't last as long as things used to. I think they make them to brake so you have to buy another one.


----------



## ddave (Mar 1, 2010)

What he said.   
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Dave


----------



## john3198 (Mar 1, 2010)

I have 4. Three digital Onida's and ET-73. The ET is my favorite because of the dual probes and remote capability.


----------



## mr mac (Mar 1, 2010)

I currently have a Taylor unit and the two new Kenmore remote units I bought a few weeks ago.  The Taylor I've had for s few years now and it shows no signs of slowing down.


----------



## pops6927 (Mar 1, 2010)

Did you try changing the batteries and install quality alkaline (NOT heavy duty dollar store type!) batteries into it?  Might be the power source, not the product itself.


----------



## mama's smoke (Mar 1, 2010)

Maverick ET-73.  I also have a cheaper Redi-Check that I use when I have more than one piece of meat in the smoker.  They always read within a few temps of each other.  I do a final check with an instant read thermometer.  Might be overkill, but I'm a safety girl.


----------



## 3montes (Mar 1, 2010)

I have a couple of Et-73's. I have had several probe failures in less than a year. I bought two extra probes of each. For the smoker and meat. As they die I most likely won't replace them. 
I will spend the money on good quality pocket meat thermomter for checking meat temps. Then replace my smoker analog therms wih a good quality analog.


----------



## donnylove (Mar 1, 2010)

I've found this thermometer to be a lifesaver as a backup as well. Not digital, but gives the meat temp and the chamber temp. I have two of them taht I use regularly. Yes, you have to open your smoker to see the temp, but I generally only do that when I know that the timing is approximately right anyway (for foil, etc.)

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/te...box.jsp.form23


----------

